# New Pleco Babies



## SueD (Aug 4, 2012)

I counted about 15 BN pleco babies that emerged from their cave for the first time sometime yesterday while I was at work. These are currently in a 10 gal with a male albino and female brown BN and a few guppies, so I guess I should be trying to move them soon to another tank?

They're so small that I'm not sure how to go about this just yet. I want to make sure nobody gets hurt in the move. Although the week before I was able to save one as a wiggler (basically a yolk sack with a tail!) who apparently got kicked out of the cave when the male got a little excited during a water change. I was able to put him in a mesh breeder that hangs inside the tank where he/she grew. Last night I released him back to the tank to hang with the others. I have a dark substrate and some plants/driftwood in their current tank so it will be a challenge to get them all. There may be more that I haven't found yet.

What size tank would you use for grow out? Can I use another 10 or 20 gal? They will be going to my LFS when old enough so I won't be keeping them too long. Would you add substrate or leave bare bottom? I will add some driftwood and I have an extra filter that's been running on another tank which also has a prefilter on it. I also have a good amount of moss I'll be trimming soon in another tank which I could add if that would help any. 

And feeding them if I move them? There's probably more for them currently in the existing tank to munch on, in addition to the zucchini and cukes I provide for the adults. Can they grow as well in a new tank with just these veggies and maybe some algae wafers?

Thanks for any suggestions.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

First CONGRATS! 
I think it would be easier to move the guppies.Less work,risk and keeping the fry in the existing enviroment sounds best.
For my GBR they say to move the fry but ,as you said being so tiny and hard to find I just move the parents.Much easier to catch two adults.And way easier to be sure I got them all: 1,2 done!


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

I would also suggest moving the adults an the guppies. At this stage moving them can be stressful on them and yourself. Once they get a little bigger move them to a 20 gal to give them more room to grow. Most lfs won't take them unless they are 1 inch to 1/2 inches so your looking at 4 to 5 months getting them there.

If you must move the fry use a airline hose or something a little larger and siphon them out. Don't use a net as that can cause damage at this age.


----------



## snowghost45 (May 13, 2013)

When they get a little bigger, post some pics!


----------



## SueD (Aug 4, 2012)

Thanks - you've eased my mind. I'll leave them where they are for now and see about moving the adults.

I don't think the guppies will be an issue as there aren't too many of them, although there are always some fry. I think they have been a source of protein for the plecos as their numbers stay small.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Bn's probably aren't the ones eating fry, but the guppies will so I imagine that is why the numbers is staying low.


----------

